

Tell HN : Today's the deadline for applying to Y Combinator - skbohra123

Do click that submit button.
======
citricsquid
If the front page story yesterday is anything to by, wait a couple more hours.

------
markkat
Applied yesterday. I have a feeling that was a big day for submissions. Hope
they get past our video. It was pretty ridiculous.

------
someone_here
I'm thinking of making a business to deploy ubiquitous services with the help
of collaborative wiki-tagging products. Or maybe generate Facebook-driven
architectures using leading-edge ROI. Or maybe deploy frictionless services
accurately via venture-backed cloud-funded models.

Do you think YC will like these ideas? ;)

~~~
thetylerhayes
My brain just shifted paradigms without a clutch.

------
ryangoins
Applied about 2 weeks ago. Hoping the early application gave us some type of
advantage ;) Good luck to all who applied!

------
skbohra123
any guess on number of applicants this years ?

~~~
ultrasaurus
I'm sure there are hundreds, but I really want to know how many are serious
and what their motivations are.

I applied this cycle because I need to be somewhere where big ideas +
execution are considered the norm rather than where I am now, where web apps
seem like a thing to put on your resume to get work at a bland company writing
Crystal Reports on business development ROI.

~~~
pclark
sounds like you should just move to the valley irrespective of yc.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Think I could find that in say... Seattle? Who should I talk to then?

I'm not ready to pick up and move to the Valley. Yet.

~~~
btilly
Amazon and Microsoft are headquartered near Seattle, and other well-known
companies (eg Google) have offices in the area. Plus I am sure there are lots
of smaller companies around.

------
shawnzizzo
Just submitted ours yesterday too...pretty pumped to hear more. Thanks for
what you do!

------
botolo86
We applied yesterday and we are so excited! Go YCombinator!

~~~
sunil137
how do you save your current application? After I edit and submit, there is no
link to save a local copy of the application.

~~~
csytan
Just use your browser. File --> Save Page.

